# Bucks major drop in victories 'feels like a failure'



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> "To me, it just feels like a failure," guard John Salmons said about the season. "We just couldn't get it together. It's disappointing."
> 
> A failure from a team or individual standpoint?
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/119740544.html


----------

